# Hope Cove ROTOR for sale



## escortmad79 (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property...untry-Special-A-Cold-War-bunker-for-sale.html

Scary price tag!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 9, 2011)

I love this bit...

"...a lot of bankers are interested in them, too. No, not to protect themselves from the public, but to preserve their important documents."


----------



## gushysfella (Jun 10, 2011)

Reading that made me laugh in Nottinghamshire just after I left the MOD estates a few ROC post where sold to land owners for a pound because of location ect, and as you know most have just be left to rot, again in Notts a main command bunker was sealed because of asbestoses levels where off the cart and still stand today because no one will undertake the clearing job but at the time I thought they could be an investment as a cold store I written the decommission documents for was sold for 75k to a local builder, and three years later after being converted into a high security storage building was bought by a Courier firm for a mint, but looks like someone else had the idea before me, check out the web site of the company mentioned in the article http://www.terravivos.com/ only in a America I know but any one fancy making a syndicate we could make a fortune


----------



## rockhopper (Jun 10, 2011)

Take a zero off the end and you are getting close to what its really worth.


----------



## krela (Jun 10, 2011)

rockhopper said:


> Take a zero off the end and you are getting close to what its really worth.



It's easily worth £750k, secure storage companies pay a mint for bomb proof buildings, it's big business.


----------



## jayeastanglia (Jun 11, 2011)

krela said:


> It's easily worth £750k, secure storage companies pay a mint for bomb proof buildings, it's big business.



there is 3 near me all up for sale and none have sold...1 of them was at £130k yes i did type that correct but no one bought it.just been left to rot and get damp..


----------



## tommo (Jun 11, 2011)

was reading this in the paper friday, it is alot of money but as krela said its big business for storage or cumputer companies at the moment, if its in good nick then its worth the cash to them just think going on todays prices how much would it cost to build a brand new one, just the paperwork and planning permission would take years to sort, let alone the building of it  

saying that would be great fun if u had the cash


----------



## rockhopper (Jun 12, 2011)

I know how much RAF Skendleby sold for (the previous owner is a friend of mine) and it was well under £100k!


----------



## krela (Jun 13, 2011)

Are you guys getting confused? This is a ROTOR post, not a ROC post, they're very, very different!

ROTOR posts are huge, and designed to be bomb proof and survive non direct nuclear blasts and fallout. ROC posts are tiny, not bomb proof, and designed purely to protect from radioactive fallout.


----------

